# my bands first song



## johnfkingmatrix (Nov 16, 2016)

i got a guitar for christmas so hadnt been playiing piano much but got basic scales memorized and finally got my fingers strong enuf to play the notes well.
trying 2 write some songs together with my friends after school and kinda improvised a bit with some scales and we came up with this song

my dads phone was almost dead so we had to do it in one take, which kinda sucked but i think it turned out pretty well overall, our bass player had 2 many wine coolers and zoned out half way into it lol

LMK what you guys think
-should we get rid of the halloweeny sounding stuff in the middle?
-is the guitar solo too quiet in the mix?
-i swear the rhythm is doing some like 17/16 time signature while everything else is in 4/4? again, too many wine coolers

make sure you listen on descent headphones or speakers bkuz its not gonna sound any good on laptop or phone : /


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Are there two guitarists on there? Both of you sound really good, either one which is you is showing immense talent for only playing for a short while. I really enjoyed it!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Also, aren't you the one who is learning music to impress the lady folk?


----------



## johnfkingmatrix (Nov 16, 2016)

thanks, haha yeah thats me. i write a lot of stuff but none of it is really pop worthy : / 
and i thought guitar would be better, but i guess this isnt really girl music, idk if theres even a market for that genre 

both guitar parts are me, i just recorded the one part then looped it and did the lead over it


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

johnfkingmatrix said:


> thanks, haha yeah thats me. i write a lot of stuff but none of it is really pop worthy : /
> and i thought guitar would be better, but i guess this isnt really girl music, idk if theres even a market for that genre
> 
> both guitar parts are me, i just recorded the one part then looped it and did the lead over it


Girls dig dudes that can play, especially rockers like what you have here!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

johnfkingmatrix said:


> thanks, haha yeah thats me. i write a lot of stuff but none of it is really pop worthy : /
> and i thought guitar would be better, but i guess this isnt really girl music, idk if theres even a market for that genre
> 
> both guitar parts are me, i just recorded the one part then looped it and did the lead over it


I'm really interested in what you were writing for the piano based upon this! This is metal, and people love metal. Keep at it, you are a very talented and gifted young man.


----------



## johnfkingmatrix (Nov 16, 2016)

thanks man i really appreciate it. do you think it is metal, tho? or is it kinda like some avante garde bastardization lol


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

johnfkingmatrix said:


> thanks man i really appreciate it. do you think it is metal, tho? or is it kinda like some avante garde bastardization lol


It sounds pretty metal to my ears.


----------



## tvparty (Apr 27, 2008)

Captainnumber36 said:


> It sounds pretty metal to my ears.


Yep, very much so. Reminds of Kreator. Brilliant guitar skills!


----------



## johnfkingmatrix (Nov 16, 2016)

oh cool, maybe i should listen to more kreator haha. i like the one by them about society failing to tollerate him so he fails to tollerate society, i feel like i really identify with that. 

thanks again for the kind words, do you guys have any tips or things i should improve melodically or otherwise?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

johnfkingmatrix said:


> oh cool, maybe i should listen to more kreator haha. i like the one by them about society failing to tollerate him so he fails to tollerate society, i feel like i really identify with that.
> 
> thanks again for the kind words, do you guys have any tips or things i should improve melodically or otherwise?


My advice is to continue to play with passion and express what's in your heart like you have here. Work on being able to articulate how your music expresses yourself, and I think you'll find that helps with composition. Don't look to others here to tell you "how" to compose, keep seeking out artists that inspire you and play when you feel inspired!

This is not the advice I think many here would give you, my guess is that most here would say learn a lot of music theory to develop a solid foundation musically, and learn to express yourself within that knowledge and when you break a theoretical rule, do it with awareness.

There is nothing wrong with that approach, it's just not what I do, and not what I recommend.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> when you break a theoretical rule, do it with awareness..


Exactly. :3

...now how do i obtain this attachment?

edited to enumerate...
the attachment from orginal post... that is...


----------

